# New Question about an OLD camera



## orlovphoto (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi folks - I recently got a camera gifted to me and I would like to use it, but right now it's so scary that I'm keeping it in a quarantine away from the rest of my collection and in a plastic tub so its ugliness doesn't get out...

It's a Kodak Jr.1 - below the fold-out Kodak stamp that acts as the support it has the date of 1889 stamped in the same fancy font as the Kodak logo.  I swear it looks like it used 120 and not 620, but in either case I'd use it.  The shutter is perfect (well, it's only 25 and 50 besides T and B but they all go) and the bellows are light tight.  Only thing I see wrong with it is the red window in the back is missing due probably to becoming so brittle that it just cracked off...

Now - the outside leather is *covered* in white mold pretty bad, about as bad as anything I've seen.  There is no sign of it on the bellows ar anywhere inside the camera, but the outside is pretty bad as I said.  Is there a good way to get it cleaned up and disinfected?

Thanks for your help.

P.S.  Check out my new project the funding campaign for which I just started (you may see posts about it in the near future too - I promise to try to hold back, but I really need community support on this one) Photo Palace Surveys Film Today | Indiegogo  Check it out and spread the word! The traveling darkroom is about to roam the country once more!


----------



## panblue (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd maybe try using naptha/lighter fluid? or WD40 perhaps,,,
  Just what i might try; not meant as a suggestion or advice


----------



## Mully (Dec 7, 2012)

Clean it with Pledge....it will clean the mold and restore the leather.


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 7, 2012)

Pledge, eh?  That's probably a good idea - tell me you've done it before 

I know WD40 is an enemy of cameras - tried repairing a stuck shutter once with.... let's just say "don't do it"...


----------



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe a leather cleaner like Saddle Soap.  Should be able to find it in any decent show store.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 8, 2012)

Leather Therapy product (the Restorer Conditioner) was suggested to me to use for leather restoration for mold/mildew.

They seem to have different markets but each has the same product (I think different labelling to target specific audiences) 

Biker Bull Sample Product - Leather Therapy


----------



## snowbear (Dec 8, 2012)

mgb said:


> old camera
> 
> minolta 101
> 
> ...


You should really start your won thread for this instead of hijacking this one.


----------



## mgb (Dec 8, 2012)

be happy to start one, if you don't mind tell me how


----------



## snowbear (Dec 8, 2012)

In the FAQs: link is at the top of the page.
Reading and Posting Messages

My apologies to the OP.


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 10, 2012)

I resorted to Armorall leather wipes which I already had in the garage - seemed to have worked fine and now I just shot a roll through this baby.
The leather (was it even real leather, btw?) is scuffing pretty easily though.... do you think that Leather Therapy stuff would toughen it up? Or should I just let it get scuffed to the brown insides and let it be all rough-looking?  I don't care much about the aesthetics of my cameras - as long as the lens is good and there are no light leaks I'm good with it 

Here's another question though - the red window in the back is gone (probably got way too brittle and cracked out over the century) so:
a:  do you think I'm going to get light bleeding through the paper backing if the sun hits it?
b:  what would you do?  Tape a red gel in the back there?


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 14, 2012)

orlovphoto said:


> I resorted to Armorall leather wipes which I already had in the garage - seemed to have worked fine and now I just shot a roll through this baby.
> The leather (was it even real leather, btw?) is scuffing pretty easily though.... do you think that Leather Therapy stuff would toughen it up? Or should I just let it get scuffed to the brown insides and let it be all rough-looking?  I don't care much about the aesthetics of my cameras - as long as the lens is good and there are no light leaks I'm good with it
> 
> Here's another question though - the red window in the back is gone (probably got way too brittle and cracked out over the century) so:
> ...



a: Yes, there's a very good chance of fogging the film.
b: I would find a very dark red gel and make a replacement window. I'd also look at thrift stores for old, scrappy folding cameras that might have a red window intact.


----------



## orlovphoto (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Mitica,

I actually shot two rolls through that baby by now and so far no light damage due to missing window.  Of course I was being pretty careful not to walk about swinging that thing in the sun, so I'll see where I put that gel sample book and make up a red window.  On that note, now that I think about it - why should it be red?...


----------



## Buckster (Jan 4, 2013)

orlovphoto said:


> Thanks Mitica,
> 
> I actually shot two rolls through that baby by now and so far no light damage due to missing window.


Cool!  When do we get to see the photos from it???


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 4, 2013)

Back in the old days the film was orthochromatic, so not sensitive to red ... so the red window would allow you to view the printing on the paper backing without exposing the film.


----------

